# Getting the honey out



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Without an extractor.

I really need to be able to do this. I'm expecting my very first honey harvest this fall. The girls are working overtime and thriving. I put on the honey super a mere handful of weeks after adding the second deep hive body (which they filled). I don't have an extractor though, don't know anyone with an extractor, and cannot afford one. So how can I get the honey out of the combs? 

I was thinking I could cut off the caps and let it drain, will that work?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Falls-Acre said:


> I don't have an extractor though, don't know anyone with an extractor


Getting involved with a local club is the easiest way to meet other beekeepers with extractors.
Local Groups | Virginia State Beekeepers Association



> I was thinking I could cut off the caps and let it drain, will that work?


Some beekeepers have reported success at doing this, other not. Depends largely on the honey: what the nectar sources were, moisture content, etc.

I'd recommend crush and strain. It's the way honey was harvested for thousands of years before extractors.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Join a club like Indy said. The first club I joined didn' have a extractor to loan to members, but there were members who would do it on shares for you.
Just remember when making a deal to have some one extract for you that the cappings have value too.
The club now has a 4 frme hand crank extractor it loans out to members on a first come time frame. 

Nothing wrong with crush and strain other than the bees have to draw out the foundation every year. Don't use foundation with wires if you do this method.

 Al


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with the others.. Call the Ag Dept in your county and get the club info... They may rent or loan the extractor even if you aren't a member... BUT I suggest everyone join a club.. Such a great group of people with a wealth of info.. 

I know people who do the crush and drain method but (IMHO) it 'slows' growth of your hive.. Each yr, our bees have to start all over on the frames you cut out...

I don't know anyone who does the 'cap & drain" method but it might work....


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's a gravity extractor for $69.00.

Gravity Honey Extraction Kit


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

buffalocreek said:


> Here's a gravity extractor for $69.00.
> 
> Gravity Honey Extraction Kit


Thanks for the link.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I couldn't get my honey to drain out. Had to scrape it all off.


----------

